# Euro pharmacies



## Uncle manny (Oct 28, 2015)

Any one have any experience with euro pharmacies to share? Theres a big sale and was wondering if I should take advantage..


----------



## DF (Oct 28, 2015)

Uncle manny said:


> Any one have any experience with them? Theres a big sale and was wondering if I should take advantage..



Is this Uncle Z's/PSL line? if so under dosed poop


----------



## DF (Oct 28, 2015)

Ooops! doesn't look like uncles crap.  Sorry, no info on them.


----------



## Uncle manny (Oct 28, 2015)

Actually yea it's from their line up. Thanks for the save!


----------



## jackedbroski (Oct 29, 2015)

Euro pharmacies prices are half off almost everything int'l right now. I just racked up a heck of a shopping cart, but wanted to check on them before I sent it up. Haven't used them in awhile.


----------



## MikeLiftss (Dec 20, 2015)

They seem to be underdosed. Doesn't matter if they were 100% off... Underdosed = waste of time


----------

